# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  understanding guys

## dsjeya

Guys will do anything to get the girl's attention.watching girls is their main passtime.they will admire a girl even if she is not very beautiful.next step in line is to make the girl respond to him.it is just the feel good factor to ensure that they are attractive to girls.so don't slip awayfrom your ground at the mere gimmicks only to attract u.:heart;
to be continued

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

LOL
what kinda girl SLIPS AWAY FROM HER GROUND AT THE MERE GIMMICKS ONLY TO ATTRACT HER?

----------


## dsjeya

if a guy praises u to your face don't take it in face value.guys r generally fun loving and pleased to see how can they make u believe their words.so don't believe if they say they can n't sleep without hearing your voice on the phone or can't live without seeing u don't believe them

----------


## dsjeya

for sweet tennage girls

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ i am a teenager :s

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

dsjeya...why are you so AGAINST guys??
you know there ARE some who actually MEAN what they say
and yes...there's a difference btwn believing any random stranger saying anything..and someone you have knownn for a long time saying things
so dont dump all the guys in one gutter

----------


## dsjeya

ok,best of luck friend sweet
i am a guy too
you r correct,words of praise and affection uttered by guys in long term relationship can be believed

----------


## dsjeya

for guys chemistry is not connected to beauty.the way the girl prescents herself attracts the guy to enter into a serious relationship rather h than her efforts at beauty parlour.the girls smile is the first missle that blows him off.and then how she conducts her in groups and person.generally guys like to flirt but don't like flirts

----------


## RAHEN

hheeheh...the last post is really funny... :Big Grin: 
first missile that blows him away...:d
to be true...no human can be understood well..only generalized..what say?

----------


## dsjeya

thank u rahen
i am just reproducing  from an article
may be u r correct friend

----------


## dsjeya

if a guy tells u heloves u once in a lifetime,he really does.because no guy says easily i love u to a girl  ? (debatable)but when he says he means it.he may be flirting around with with so many but would have special feeings for a special girl whom he can not forget.if u happen to be the special girl,who does not want toreciprocate,don't expect him to give up.his entire life goal from then on will be to change u to accept him.

the other day i treated a young man for burns in his hand who touched a red hot iron rod to prove his love (mental)

----------


## dsjeya

rejection is the biggest nightmare for guys.they don't accept defeat so easily particularly if they have had a relationship for quiet sometime.they will keep trying. to  get your approval.despite the no u have said if they hear u say no they will take it as not now.

----------


## dsjeya

guys cry:when something goes amiss in a relationship,guys r equally affected as girls. but it is better to let him off if he is really proves unworthy of a relationship.it is experience and rejection that make them well behaved.so let him learn better.but if a guy cries in front of a girl in an otherwise normal relationship it is better to listen to him

----------


## Sphinx

Agreed. Men will say anything to get a girl in bed. Be it a stranger or a long term bf. 

*This usually applies to the young and immature men.*

----------


## dsjeya

any personal experience spin

----------


## RAHEN

guys sometime want his frnds to see how beautiful his gf is

----------


## dsjeya

true friend rahen they can boast

----------


## dsjeya

guys love to tease and bully their sweet heart
but he will be careful she is not offended
they will quickly make up

----------


## RAHEN

i think giving gifts is the only thing that comes to their mid...is it?

----------


## dsjeya

as a rule girls love to receive gift is it not
but that should not be mechanical
comforting words and gentle touch etc

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> any personal experience spin


dats just MESSED up man...whenever i start to think you have SOMETHING up der...u prove me WRONG
she just gave an OPINION!!
and if she wanted to say anything about her PERSONAL EXPERIENCE she would've done that without you asking her to
please respect people's opinion

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> thank u rahen
> i am just reproducing  from an article
> may be u r correct friend


from an article?
oohhh...shudnt you be providing some kind of SOURCE??

----------


## dsjeya

ok sweet 
i thought any contribution from spinx personel experience will add colour to the thread
lucky i am ,i did not ask sweet friend"s personal experience

----------


## dsjeya

source:woman's era a woman fortnightly  periodical in india
authour Ms.Jeyashree
no url availabe
hope this satisfies u sweet

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ will add COLOR??
omGG!!!i have this word comin to mind...itz in urdu
but i wont say it =S
dsjeya...u SERIOUSLY need some help...

aahhh...u sure ARE lucky!!

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> source:woman's era a woman fortnightly  periodical in india
> authour Ms.Jeyashree
> no url availabe
> hope this satisfies u sweet


it wasnt to satisfy ME
you should ALWAYS give credit to the sources you copy stuff from

----------


## dsjeya

sorry madam
my fault
i will be careful in future

----------


## dsjeya

guys are good listeners but poor in understanding
.if u want to convey something say clearly and ask for feedback.sign languages r no use with guys
say clearly,boldly  face to 
i love u
u r my world
now a riddle

 a man goes round a girl daily for years 
with out success
who r they
one hint;not me

----------


## d3s1_BG

Some men don't care if the girl is atractive in any way, they just think: "Hey,that's a girl!". It's true that it's attitude that counts, not everything is physical, because if you want a serious relationship, you'd want the person next to you to understand you and to share your interests.

----------


## dsjeya

desi  friends try to answer the riddle

----------


## dsjeya

guys need to be listened too:

guy is ready to rely on his girl friend rather than another guy to solve his problems.
they hate to say that they need your advice.
but the guy would expect u to listen ,advise him,and bail him out of his problems
in the end he won't even thank u
but he will do exactlywhat u have advised

----------


## RAHEN

nice one..liked this on...

----------


## dsjeya

thank u friend rahen

----------


## dsjeya

GUYS in a serous relationship tend to beome possessive
so no use accusing him if he tells flat to your face not to talk to your  boyfriend
guys would do everything under thir power to keep your  other boyfriends out

one good thing guys exhibiting possesiveness are more dependable

----------


## dsjeya

guys have obsession about their hair style
don't make any adverse comments
for good many of them their sex appeal lies in their hair style ???

----------


## dsjeya

guys hang around only as long as it is fruitful.this generation guys r more social as they have noqualms about relling  out sweet talks to any girl who is willing to listen to them.as long as the girl allows him space,the guy will hang around.if she chooses to ignore him rshows intrest elsewhere he will have all the ease to move away

----------


## dsjeya

concluded.your contributions most welcome

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

LOL!!
ur done??
=D

----------


## dsjeya

what u expect from your guy? 
lot of sweets

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

its none of your business  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

sweet
just to enlighten guys in desi twist
just look at the mirror friend sweet

----------


## Yawarkamal

hi friend , i think girls can not understand Guys 100%...What the think , whats their feelings, what they want , and also same for the guyz, both can not know each other completely  there  is more things in life that nobody knows , and peope dont want to share them with all...

what u say...

----------


## dsjeya

i agree with u kamal friend

----------


## Yawarkamal

THANKS , mOSTLE its the same , and they think we know her or him completely..

Welcome back and hows the trip...

MYK

----------


## dsjeya

very nice my trip

----------


## newtodt

Not all men are like that.

----------


## dsjeya

this is the mistaken belief of most girls

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

newtodt is a guy!

----------


## dsjeya

he/she did not specify gender hop9

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

newtodt is a guy dsjeya...trust me  :Wink:

----------


## dsjeya

u may know him better,being young pretty girl hop
i accept

----------


## naughtydevil_02

personally as a guy, i would say that it is not very difficult to find out if a guy is attracted to a girl. its just that you have to observe the guy properly and look at everything he does. like for example, a guy will NEVER show the girl that he likes her cause he would wait for the girl to react before he does just to make sure that she feels the same about him too.

----------


## dsjeya

had lot of experience

----------


## MizsAddiction

some of that is seriously debateable 
cause you can't generaliza guys like that
but not all girls bury their faces in books to learn about these things
... speaking from experiance

----------


## dsjeya

why not share your experience friend mizs

----------


## MizsAddiction

id rather not share personal experiances on here
im just saying that i dont bury myself in dating and relationship books
and im sure a lot of other girls don't either

----------


## dsjeya

so0mething fishy in personal experience ?

----------

